# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  htc hero 10000

## simo83

ممكن فلاشة وطريقة تفليش hero10000 .الجهاز معلق على logo htc

----------


## egyptofrance

مشكور جدا وده فعلا موضوع شيق

----------


## mouno98

شكككككككككككككككككرا

----------

